# Being Human



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone here watch it? Specifically the UK version since the US version is terrible. I am soooo excited for the season finale!!


----------



## Silver (Apr 9, 2011)

I watch it :D I absolutely hate the US version they ruined it so much }:| I prefer the UK version, by a lot. I can't wait to see the finale :D


----------



## Aobaru (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't seen the UK version, but I looove the US version. 

Sam Huntington <3


----------



## Phantom (Apr 10, 2011)

You need to see the UK one. The characters are soooo much better.  George is simply adorable.. plus the UK one is about to finish season 3 so there is so much more to love.


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't watched past series two and I'm like omg this is awesome <333

(mind you I have a bit of a thing for russell tovey so.)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 10, 2011)

Tovey will forever be Alonso....


But the last episode left my brain in pieces on the floor!  Everything was like HOLY CRAP!!

 Mitchell getting found out, Nina getting stabbed by Herric, who was just going to leave her, well I guess he did show her mercy since she might survive but still that arse head. George being totally out of the loop! Annie basically betraying Mitchell in the end! WTF ANNIE? WHHHHHY? I mean I know Mitchell killed 20 people but seriously! Now his pictures going to get taken! mmmmmmgmrhrhgfmsjfngfmmmmmmfhgh


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

This deserves a double post, the finale... what you make of it? My response, as how I was sitting in front of my tv... O_o

 MITCHELL NO! What the hell was that? AND WHAT WAS WITH THE CREEPY SONGS? FIVE SIX PUT DOWN STICKS?


----------

